# Hemp Depot



## Dubbaman (Oct 3, 2007)

hey gang i was thinking of palceing an order thru these guys for some beans (some C99 x apollo 11) has any one ever had any orders go missing or just not show up, is thier product reliable etc etc i think i got this site from DL but i cant remember http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99xApollo11.html


----------



## dmack (Oct 3, 2007)

i was thinking about ordering from them too. i was browsing the site today. Im leaning towards BlueberryxC99


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah i looked at them too cause i like that blueberry alot i can find it where im at but its not reallly that great anymore might have to get some of them too


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 3, 2007)

I also have been wondering how reliable this site is.I'm going for it have sent for Ak47XC99 wish me luck will report back if and when I get them


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 3, 2007)

gardenandcats said:
			
		

> I also have been wondering how reliable this site is.I'm going for it have sent for Ak47XC99 wish me luck will report back if and when I get them


 
yes please fill us in and best on the grow   fill us in on that too nothing better than loads of pics you knwo oh and how long ago did you send off for them better yet dont answer that  ill jsut have to nut up and go for it myself :chuck:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 4, 2007)

to heck with it once im ready to grow again (after this harvest is done im gonna do it and its all thanks to Dl and his posting of the seed rateings thing looks like i couldnt have picked a better bank for beans according to this 

www.seedbankupdate.com 

found it in another thread and its did what i needed it to told me who could be the most trustworthy bank for beans


----------

